# MSI Afterburner Help



## Dissolution (Jan 23, 2012)

I am having a really tough time right now trying to unlock the voltage on my 5850....It just will not allow me to access the voltage....I have tried editing the cfg and everything...Nothing works...

Anyone have any suggestions as to what I can do???

Thank you!


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 23, 2012)

there is already 2 threads about afterburner before yours. making a new thread next to an existing one won't attract any attention. and you already have posted in one of them. continue discussion there.

closing.


----------

